
OpenShot 2.4.1 Released - MzHN
http://www.openshotvideo.com/2017/11/openshot-241-released-improved-playback.html
======
unicornporn
Does this program have a good proxy media editing workflow (automatic
transcoding to lower res intra-frame codec)? It is an absolute must have
feature to be able to work with multitrack editing with 4K source material. I
see it was proposed for version 2:
[http://www.openshotvideo.com/2014/03/?m=1](http://www.openshotvideo.com/2014/03/?m=1)

------
timonoko
Does it now have pan-zoom-squiggles (curved keyframes) like Cinelerra. Last
time I tried Openhot, I found it impossible to mix photos and videos, and zoom
and pan smoothly like this:
[https://youtu.be/vyJaoVq40eM](https://youtu.be/vyJaoVq40eM)

Cinelerra sucks mostly in coding. Better just save MJPEG and use ffmpeg
theafter.

------
m-p-3
So glad that this app exists. It was kinda hard finding a good multiplatform
video editing app with a decent amount of features before that.

~~~
pronoiac
Oh? I used Cinelerra for quite a while.

~~~
ravenstine
Cinelerra was really meant to be a compositor, not so much a general-purpose
NLE.

Lumiera is a fork of Cinelerra that's slightly more editor-focused, but
development has been very slow. [http://lumiera.org/](http://lumiera.org/)

------
freedomben
I am amazed to see how far this project has come. Things are looking really
good. Congratulations on this latest release!

------
eikenberry
Started seeing AppImages more and more. Seems like it might be pulling ahead
in the AppImage/Snap/Flatpak cross-distro-packaging race.

